# FCC Seeks More Data on Digital TV Rollout



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Yahoo/Reuters:

*FCC Seeks More Data on Digital TV Rollout*

The Federal Communications Commission will seek more information from television broadcasters, cable operators and electronics manufacturers about their efforts to speed the transition to digital signals, according to a letter released on Thursday.

The agency plans to ask how broadcasters are using a swath of airwaves they were given to air digital programming, on what cable systems digital signals are being carried, and what more needs to be done to ensure television sets can receive the digital signals.

About a year ago Powell proposed a series of steps to kick start the transition to digital signals by broadcast television stations because the move had become bogged down over what steps should be taken first and by whom.

Now Powell wants to know whether broadcasters are fully using their spectrum for a mix of digital programming or "are they using it to do the minimum amount of programming possible -- a single stream of standard-definition digital programming -- and permitting much of their digital spectrum to lie fallow?"

The FCC will also ask where digital broadcasters are not being carried on cable systems and why not, whether additional FCC involvement is necessary to ensure television set makers are including the latest advances in digital reception capability in new sets.

Full Article Here


----------

